# birthday party morning snacks?



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

We're having a birthday party for my soon-to-be 4 yr old at our local park/playground. Parents and siblings are invited to stay too. It gets really hot here, so it will be from about 10-11:30 am. We will have cake (Whole Foods makes the most gorgeous birthday cakes!), lemonade, iced-tea, and water.

I also, though, wanted to have a morning snack. I don't want to spend a lot of money or time on food prep (I'm pregnant, my in-laws will be staying with us, I don't want to have to haul anything too complicated or heat sensitive to the playground, there will be a lot of people, so money is an issue, I don't want to generate a lot of waste with a bunch of wrappers or lots of plastic forks anything so finger-foods are preferred). And I'd like to it be healthy, but not "party pooper healthy"







. The goal is simple but fun. I was thinking I might choose from (maybe not all all of these, but whatever seems to work):

Watermellon
Bananas
Other cut mellon, pineapple, or oranges
Muffins
A nice bread and jam
Mini (plain cake) donuts (not the junky sugarey kind, the more "old fashioned" kind)
Scones

Any other ideas? I feel like this is adequate, but mildly lame







. Is it? Anything else that might be good? Maybe something I could make the night before? What would YOU make/buy that is appealing to both little kids and adults?


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

I would do a big bowl of cut up fruit. I use watermelon, cantelope, bananas, grapes, strawberries, blueberries and apples. I like to have a wide variety of colors and flavors. I wash and cut up everything and put it in a huge popcorn bowl I have.

Perhaps do the fruit and scones with apple butter or jam? That seems like plenty of food and will be relatively easy and healthy too.

HTH,
Beth


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

If you do the fruit salad, add a couple cans of peach pie filling. The liquid coats the other fruits (like bananas and apples) and keeps them from browning and the peaches add a nice touch. We did that at my dk's party last year and everyone loved it.

I agree that fruit and muffins or bread/jelly should be plenty in addition to the cake for a morning snack.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Cut up fruit is good. If you want to do homemade quickbreads are easier than muffins and you can just bring a plastic knife to slice there. If you want to do store bought get a tray of muffins or something at costco bakery or equivalant.


----------

